# lenovo SL510 wireless



## freedevil (Dec 18, 2010)

Greetings bsd hackers

Is there anyone who succeeded to find a driver or compiling a ndis driver for the wifi rtl8192se? Searching the web and trying to compile a ndis driver seem to be without success still. I'm not experienced enough in freeBSD, but i belive that when looking at the pciconf output freeBSD thinks that i run a "RTL8191SE" and there is an explanationmark right after.
http://freedevil.net/files/info

Here is my dmesg.boot
http://freedevil.net/files/dmesg.boot

Best regards!


----------



## richardpl (Dec 19, 2010)

If you want to test NDISulator try code from https://www.github.com/richardpl/NDISulator

What is displayed in console when you load miniport module (the one created with ndisgen())?


----------



## freedevil (Dec 19, 2010)

richardpl said:
			
		

> What is displayed in console when you load miniport module (the one created with ndisgen())?



I get this error output in attempt to load the ndis compiled module. 
	
	



```
Unknown USB device: vendor 0x17ef product 0x481b bus uhub7
```
 (from /var/log/messages/)

Right now, I will try your advice with NDISulator.
Thanks alot for your help richardpl, you are great! I will return later with a fresh report of my new attempt.


----------



## freedevil (Dec 20, 2010)

*I'm back with some reports *

1. did cvsup to 9.0 current (is this correct?)
2. compiled a new kernel and made a new world
3. followed readme step make attach, make build and make install. of ndisulator
https://github.com/richardpl/NDISulator
4. failed to ndisgen winxp drivers and w7 drivers (32bit) at step compile

http://freedevil.net/files/report.txt

and here is the new dmesg.boot after my cvsup

http://freedevil.net/files/dmesg.boot2

Except for wireless freeBSD functions very good on lenovo thinkpad sl510.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 20, 2010)

You could stay on 8 STABLE.

Anyway you can not generate module via ndisgen if NDISulator source is not attached in other words you must use NDISulator source and not old FreeBSD one, this is also mentioned in README file.

If you read wiki you would notice that anything higher than XP drivers is not yet supported - so do not even try 7 or Vista drivers.


----------

